# DePaul University - MFA in Film and Television Directing



## Chris W (Aug 28, 2016)

This thread is for the general discussion of the Film School DePaul University - MFA in Cinema. Please add to the discussion here.


----------



## Chris W (Apr 12, 2018)

The Film School DePaul University - MFA in Cinema has been updated.



> Updated Application Deadline, Letters of Reference, and Portfolio Requirements


----------



## Chris W (Apr 12, 2018)

The Film School DePaul University - MFA in Cinema has been updated.



> Updated Internship Opportunities


----------



## FilmSchool.org (Nov 24, 2020)

The film school DePaul University - MFA in Film and Television Directing has been updated:

Updated deadline


----------



## FilmSchool.org (Nov 22, 2021)

The film school DePaul University - MFA in Film and Television Directing has been updated:

Updated deadline and requirements


----------



## FilmSchool.org (Sep 25, 2022)

The film school DePaul University - MFA in Film and Television Directing has been updated:

Updated deadline


----------

